# coventants:both unconditional & conditional



## thistle93 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi! I have been interested in how the covenants of God both have unconditional and conditional aspects. Unconditional in that God is the one that initiates and elects & conditional in that man/woman were/are called to obedience and faith.

Any books you would recommend that deal with this subject of the duality of the covenants of God?


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## louis_jp (Apr 6, 2011)

"The Covenant of Grace in Puritan Thought" by John von Rohr focuses directly on that issue.


----------



## HAS (May 3, 2011)

Hi Matthew,

I have gained a great perspective on the covenants from Steve Owen, who also posts here as Martin Marprelate. He recommends Pink's _Divine Covenants _as a good book to start with, as well as _Covenant Theology _by Coxe/Owen. I am working through them all, and they have helped.

-Hardy
New Covenant Church
Auburn Hills, MI
SBC/Reformed Baptist


----------



## steadfast7 (May 23, 2011)

I've been reading a Brakel's The Christian's Reasonable Service and he says the Covenant of Grace is not conditional in any way. Faith (and obedience), rather, is the prerequisite of having any covenant in the first place, but is not a condition as such.


----------



## brandonadams (May 30, 2011)

Samuel Petto's "The Covenant of Grace" has a lengthy discussion (be aware that there is not a single "reformed" answer - people disagree on this issue)

excerpt from Petto here:
Petto: Conditional New Covenant? « Contrast

McMahon’s Misrepresentation of John Owen « Contrast

The Trinity Foundation - The Biblical Covenant of Grace (excerpt from Trinity Foundation Online Store - Not Reformed At All since you asked for books )


----------

